# Help! 03 SV shaking/hopping when turning left



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

I am getting a violent shake/hop when I turn hard left only under acceleration. The steering wheel and passenger side wheel are shaking/knocking badly. 03 Spec V with konis and eibach sway bar. Anyone have input? Checked axle nut/tried three different wheel/tires all the same result. Only does it when turning left when the weight is on that corner. The car was just aligned, too.:wtf:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like perhaps an axle issue or suspension bottoming out.


----------



## ian (Jun 27, 2002)

car's not lowered, though.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just for grins, have you checked the motor mounts?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ian said:


> car's not lowered, though.


No, but it's 8 years old now and probably overdue for suspension replacement.


----------



## SuperChargedX (May 12, 2011)

forgive my ignorance but why would an 8 year old car be due for a suspension replacement? i can see the bushings or something similar but not a complete overhaul of the suspension.


----------

